# Fattest woman in Texas



## GPL (Dec 20, 2005)

Here's a link to "The fattest woman in Texas", found on a German Fat Acceptance site: www.metacafe.com/watch/29842/the_fattest_woman_in_texas/

Hope you enjoy, or whatever. Please read the crap in the replies under the little videoclip.

Greets, GPL.


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for posting the link. This Diane does seem to be OK with herself, but some of those comments posted were so mean! Lots of judging going on.


----------



## Loafward (Dec 20, 2005)

I happen to be lucky enough to known Diane. She's a wonderful person that really deserves good comments. So, this is from me 

Well, not many need bad comments actually, but I believe it's a way to try to say that: "Hey, I'm better than you.", while you really feel bad inside. Heaven help them:bow:


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 20, 2005)

This looks like material that aired on a documentary that ran on Trio earlier this year (and was produced in collaboration with British television). Diane does indeed come across as self-accepting, while most of the comments are the same ol' stuff . . .


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 20, 2005)

How dare she not stay home, crying into her pillow. She should be wallowing in a combination of pringles and self pity.


----------



## formerking (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you for the link, GPL. Diane is quite an impressive woman. However, I think that 259 kg (= 570 lbs) is just some wild guess. She seems significantly bigger (not just 70 lbs) than the 500 lbs women I have seen in real life. Of course, it depends on her height too.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 20, 2005)

This is Diane from the old Dimensions 500 club. She is quite a bit larger it would seem. Good for her, and her positive attitude!:bow:


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Dec 20, 2005)

i love how just about all of the criticism is grammatically incorrect. it's like asking a kindergarten class their thoughts on the complexity of dante's inferno.

other than that it was refreshing to see someone with an attitude like hers. more power to her.

aaron£
i is smart


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 20, 2005)

My eyes lit up once I saw her going through the glam photos from the 500 Club shoots...what a lovely woman...


----------



## MissPiggySue (Dec 21, 2005)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i love how just about all of the criticism is grammatically incorrect. it's like asking a kindergarten class their thoughts on the complexity of dante's inferno.
> 
> other than that it was refreshing to see someone with an attitude like hers. more power to her.
> 
> ...


 
When I write in German, my grammar isn't all that hot, either. Auchtung!

MissPiggySue

p.s. I agree with you about her attitude being good, though... and the complexity of their thought, or lack thereof.


----------



## JMNYC (Dec 21, 2005)

Fave comment: "I am so ashamed that we live with people who are bais and under educated."


----------



## GPL (Dec 21, 2005)

Btw, the German Fat Acceptance Forum I talked about is:
www.mam-forum.de

GPL.


----------



## dangerousjack (Dec 22, 2005)

and when i think in europe, 240lbs is extremly fat....


----------



## altered states (Dec 22, 2005)

The documentary you're talking about was pretty good. There was another fat woman on the show who was cool. She was middle aged, about 300 pounds and pear shaped, and seemed healthy and to be enjoying life. Best of all, she was blissfully unaware she was morbidly obese. I don't remember the exact circumstances, but somebody had truly f'ed up the program by convincing her she had body dysmorphia (I call it "self esteem" and "more important priorities in her life than obsessing on her weight") and should do something about her size. To convince her she actually was fat, they measured her and had her build a wire sculpture of herself so she could see herself in 3 dimensions. Upon looking at her sculpture, she seemed fairly surprised but in a bemused sort of way, not at all upset or devistated. Hopefully she came to her senses and didn't bother going on a diet or anything.



Wilson Barbers said:


> This looks like material that aired on a documentary that ran on Trio earlier this year (and was produced in collaboration with British television). Diane does indeed come across as self-accepting, while most of the comments are the same ol' stuff . . .


----------



## Chode McBlob (Dec 22, 2005)

Great music! Sure is one huge lady there. Well, they say everything is big in Texas.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2005)

BBW Betty said:


> Thanks for posting the link. This Diane does seem to be OK with herself, but some of those comments posted were so mean! Lots of judging going on.



As an FA, I fully agree with you ... I did note what Diane said about her sensuality and found it to be true! 

I also wish to say that there should be FA's out there who wants to help solve the problem of stylish clothing for people who are over 500 pounds ... 

I empathize with those who feel they are under social presssure to lose weight ... I say whatever that person decides to do is a matter between himself/herself and him/her family physician ... every one else should butt out ...

As far as other things they say "beauty is in the eyes of the beholder" and frankly I find women like Diane extremely sensual ..

feel free to email me


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> As an FA, I fully agree with you ... I did note what Diane said about her sensuality and found it to be true!
> 
> I also wish to say that there should be FA's out there who wants to help solve the problem of stylish clothing for people who are over 500 pounds ...
> 
> ...



As a FA, I do want to help with the problem, of lack of stylish clothing. 

However, I don't think I know enough about fashion to help.


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 26, 2005)

EtobicokeFA said:


> As a FA, I do want to help with the problem, of lack of stylish clothing.
> 
> However, I don't think I know enough about fashion to help.




You have 11 months to get something out on the market suitable for me to wear to my baby sister's wedding. Generally I wear a 4 to 5 XL. Let me know when it's done. BTW, I don't wear dresses--only slacks or pantsuit, please.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 27, 2005)

BBW Betty said:


> You have 11 months to get something out on the market suitable for me to wear to my baby sister's wedding. Generally I wear a 4 to 5 XL. Let me know when it's done. BTW, I don't wear dresses--only slacks or pantsuit, please.



Since you used my quote in your post I am guessing that you are talking direct to me. 

However, I think that you missed the part where "I don't think I know enough about fashion to help."

Now if someone can get me a crash course, maybe I can be more helpful!


----------



## Happy FA (Dec 27, 2005)

I wonder if it is indeed true that Diane is the biggest woman in Texas. There seem to be a very significant number of folks, men and women who are homebound and immobile who are significantly bigger than 500 or 600 pounds. They periodically seem to surface when they encounter either a medical problem requiring them to be transported to a hospital or something else. The fact that such people rarely surface is I think more a matter of them preserving their privacy, whether out of a sense of embarrassment or to prevent the FA freaks from flocking to their doorsteps and getting some piece of them and disturbing their existences. Many extremely large women on the internet complain about the fanatical efforts by their admirers to gain access to their private lives and appear on their doorsteps or peeking in their windows and do much to conceal their actual names and locations. This is an understandable reaction for people who's existences are fragile at best. Both reasons are perfectly understandable and thus, it is refreshing that Diane chose to go public as she did.

However, I recall when the movie of which the clip is a small part came out, that it was reviewed in the NYTimes and had a picture of her, and identified her as weighing 625 pounds. The picture and article appeared right around the time that the Naafa convention was in New Jersey most recenlty. It is my understanding that she used to attend the Big as Texas events, but may not anymore because of her size.

The sort of reporting that's included in the clip leaves me of two minds. One, it seems to be somewhat non-sensationalized and personalizes someone who is many standard deviations of weight from the mean. In that sense it is positive because people come to see that those of us who are very fat are human beings as well. However, the fact that it has been snipped from its larger work and now distributed with the tittilating title Biggest Woman in Texas, suggests that most who see it will view it only because of the freakish nature of Diane's immense fatness much in the same way that sideshows and Jerry Springer remain popular to the general public. The efforts to show how she manages with an aide who puts on her shoes and has to bump his/her? head into her enormous belly to reach plays to the salaciousness of the display. The shots from a low angle which have the effect of magnifying her belly's size seem only to be for freakish exploitation. 

Having said that I think that on balance I am glad the piece was made and Diane participated in it, whatever her motivation may have been. She is clearly a woman with an agenda, though what that may be has clearly been lost in the editing process which resulted in the few minute clip that has been posted. However, the fact that Diane continues to exist as a member of the greater community on her terms, as she can manage, is a heartening and empowering one.


----------



## txguy4ssbbw2005 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have seen her on a personals site, but I don't remember which one. Does anyone know? If its against the rules to post the URL here could someone message it to me? Thanks.


----------

